# USA army seized wifes



## Hunter368 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yikes that's a touchy subject. Not so sure that is wise. (if it is true)

http://news.yahoo.com/fc/World/Iraq/


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 27, 2006)

Yea, most US soldiers don't know how to take care of Camels and sheep!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 27, 2006)

lol ohhhh Joe you are bad. lol


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2006)

U know what I say.... Piss on the Insurgents, their families, their children, and their unborn bastard children as well....

The only people who care about these scumbags' rights are the scumbags themselves...

As superstar George once said,


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 27, 2006)

lol harsh words, but I understand your feelings. War is war and we are at war with them, and it is not a normal war this is a war with terrorists and they are the worst kind of enemy.


----------



## Clave (Jan 27, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> U know what I say.... Piss on the Insurgents, their families, their children, and their unborn bastard children as well....



You then become what they are; a bunch of murdering fanatics.

The point of having armies to do this job, is because they a disciplined, and they follow (mostly) rules like not killing women and children, you know? it's called being humane...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2006)

> You then become what they are; a bunch of murdering fanatics.


Hey asshole, did I say kill anybody???


----------



## Clave (Jan 28, 2006)

It seemed to be implied, but if I misunderstood, then I'm sorry.

So what is your view on the families of insurgents?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Clave said:


> lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > U know what I say.... Piss on the Insurgents, their families, their children, and their unborn bastard children as well....
> ...



At the same time Clave you do not know who is the enemy. Women and Children over there are throwing grenades at us and fireing guns at our weapons. You dont know what "Wife" has a bomb strapped under her Burka. 

Almost everyone over there is a militant. Trust me I know, I was there for a whole damn year! I never turned my back on a single one, they were all the enemy to me, and I had to think that way because if I did not I would not have come home alive!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2006)

If the Govt decides to take out an Terrorist or Insurgent, and it happens to be at his house, and his wife and child are also at the resisdence, then they become casualties of War, and I feel NO pity for some moronic mother who thinks that bringing her child up in the household of a Terrorist is the best thing she can do...

Adler is 100% correct... If u ignore anybody, u become a casualty.... One of the main reasons why being in a combat zone is so stressful, EVERYONE is a suspected target...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Very well said Les!

And yes, if there family is taken out with them, I do not feel bad. Did there families feel bad for the innocents and the family members killed in there Terror strikes. Nope, they probably had a party over it.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Fuck that bullshit humanity. If we were humane in World War II we'd have got our asses handed to us next to Bratwurst ... and been forced to eat the fuckin' thing while Hitler was strokin' his piss-ant moustache.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 28, 2006)

It is much just like in Vietnam, you had to watch and suspect everyone. My only point is I would not condone taking a wife or child as "bait or hostage" to get a guy to come and surrender. If a woman was a suspect then arrest her, but not to hold her as bait. Never trust any of them or turn your back on them. Do agree Chris with that or no? Chris would you take a woman that was not guily of anything (no proof anyways) as bait ? I want your opinion on this b/c you were over there, not many of us were.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2006)

Ill answer from a Special Warfare point of view... The answer is yes, it has happened and will continue to happen, its a very effective method of drawing out imbedded "problems"...

One method that was (is) effective involved securing a targets kin and have them make a phone call... It does work...

"This one time, at band camp...."


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 28, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Ill answer from a Special Warfare point of view... The answer is yes, it has happened and will continue to happen, its a very effective method of drawing out imbedded "problems"...
> 
> One method that was (is) effective involved securing a targets kin and have them make a phone call... It does work...
> 
> "This one time, at band camp...."



Wow thanks Les. Interesting.


----------



## Clave (Jan 28, 2006)

I would find it difficult to shoot a child...


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 28, 2006)

Clave said:


> I would find it difficult to shoot a child...



While I would never shoot a unarmed child either but if they had a gun or grenade and were just about to kill me.... what choice would I have ? I think that a few vet. from war most likely had similar nightmares of such things years later to. War is ugly. I think once you been a war that you are never the same later. Ask the vets here that have seen action. Les, Chris and anyone else that I have missed. They are not evil or bad men but they have a job to do (admittedly it might at times be a hard job), and they have wives and kids at home waiting for them to come home, their job is to get home alive. If I have spoken out of line for the vets here I am sorry they have all my respect. I am indebted to them for making our world free. We ask them to do ugly things at times to keep us safe and when they do it we can't judge them when they have done it. I salute all vets from any war. They have my respect.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2006)

> I would find it difficult to shoot a child...


It is...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Heres my take on it Hunter.

No as a US Army soldier I do not believe in harming unarmed women and children or using them as bait, however if it is needed to bring down some of these scum bags in Iraq then so be it. As Les said iti s effective and if it gets the job done then so be it!

As for Children I do not believe in shooting an un armed child and never will, however as Les said it is hard to do so even when needed. When I was in Iraq you did not know what kids were un armed or which ones had a grenade in there pocket. It is the most scary thing I have ever been through. The kids also do not know what is playing and what is not. They pull out there fake guns that look real and point them at you, or they make motions like they are aiming a RPG at your helicopter with a garden rake (which at a distance of a km or more no longer looks like a garden rake but rather a lot like a RPG!). You do not have time to wait and see what that kid has, you have to make a split desision and act immediatly. Sometimes the kid did not have anything, but what if he did and you did not do anything. Then it is you that is not going home to your wife and kids....

It is really hard to understand what is going on over there right now, and I believe the only people that can really understand are other Vets and most deffinatly Vietnam vets.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 29, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Heres my take on it Hunter.
> 
> No as a US Army soldier I do not believe in harming unarmed women and children or using them as bait, however if it is needed to bring down some of these scum bags in Iraq then so be it. As Les said iti s effective and if it gets the job done then so be it!
> 
> ...



That really makes me sad to hear you relate that story Chris. I could not even to begin to think what it would be like to shoot a kid even if he had a gun or even worse shoot him and then find out it was nothing but a broom stick or play gun. wow that is what nightmares are made of. Fighting men is one thing, but having to fight kids and women is totally different. God Bless.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2006)

As I have mentioned before, this topic is what made me decide to leave the Teams and become a civilian....


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> As I have mentioned before, this topic is what made me decide to leave the Teams and become a civilian....



I fully understand your feelings Les, sorry if this has brought up bad memories. Mark


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2006)

The bad memories are always there, so no big deal...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

I understand exactly what you are feeling Les. I have 7 months to go.....


----------

